# Best fly for shallow reds in SRS



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Every morning I’m getting a shot or two at red fish in 3 to 4 feet over sand bottom in the sound. I’m throwing a light shrimp pattern and it doesn’t seem to be getting down deep enough. What should I throw?


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2017)

Clouser pattern - tan over white with yellow dumbbell eyes - tied on a size 2. I use Steve Farrar Flash Blend so I don't need to add any other flash.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

a crab pattern will likely work as well.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Got it. Thanks. What kind of retrieve?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Merkin crab or a spoon fly. Let them see it and the retrieve won’t mayter


----------



## SamB (Oct 19, 2020)

ldw said:


> Every morning I’m getting a shot or two at red fish in 3 to 4 feet over sand bottom in the sound. I’m throwing a light shrimp pattern and it doesn’t seem to be getting down deep enough. What should I throw?


Are you in a boat? Ive been wade fishing in the sound a lot and getting a few shots at reds but coming up empty most of the time. You mentioned 3-4ft, I had wondered if I was wading out deep enough or not. Most of my takes have been with a medium dumbell eyed shrimp pattern size 1-2. Making my shot, letting it sink for about 2-4 seconds then kind of a twitchy medium paced retrieve.


----------

